# 2 linux en el mismo sistema

## Theasker

Hola, hasta ahora sólo había tenido siempre mi gentoo, desde hace ya como 8 años o así. Pero quiero instalarme otro linux, había pensado en arch por parecerse a Gentoo, pero pensando, a la hora de crear las particiones, y configurar grub, ... en gentoo estoy usando grub2 y no se como instalar o si crear carpeta /boot/ o supongo que habría que usar la que tengo en gentoo.

Alguna ayudita para aclararme un poco la cabeza porfa.

Saludicos

----------

## natrix

Hola Theasker!!

Si te interesan otras distros te puedo comentar estas:

* Arch: no lo manejo pero tiene una reputación formidable.

* Linux Mint DEBIAN o directamente Debian: pero reemplazando el  “apt-get” por el “apt-build”, este baja las src, las compila y las instala.

* OpenSuse: pero instalando “tumbleweed” con esto obtienes un OS "rolling-release".

Por el tema de los arranques lo mejor sería tener una partición /boot que ronde en 1 GB de tamaño. Pero lo más recomendable es que el grub2 lo manejes solo desde un mismo OS y no desde varios; y el mejor para esto sería gentoo, caso contrario puedes tener "cruces" de configuraciones.

Deja que tu nuevo OS instale el arranque en el /boot pero el "grub2-mkconfig" final dalo desde gentoo. Claro, al menos que decidas que el nuevo OS se convierta en tu preferido..  :Confused: 

----------

## Theasker

no creo que se convierta en el preferido y no es la intención, pero ... cómo hago para que si usara una debian o ubuntu o algo así actualizara automáticamente el mbr del disco. Está claro que si es arch, como se hace todo como en gentoo "a mano" es sencillo, no hago el grub2-mkconfig en arch y lo hago en gentoo, pero en los ostros sistemas ... no se.

----------

## natrix

De aparecer algún problema lo correcto sería iniciar la PC en gentoo (de ser necesario con un livedvd y hacer un chroot) y volver a correr "grub2-install /dev/sda". Si aparece algún problema se puede utilizar "grub2-install --force /dev/sda". Si en este paso desaparece del arranque del nuevo OS quizás debas editar manualmente el /boot/grub/grub.cfg, para esto puedes consultar el handbook de Arch que está muy completo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2

Es muy importante tener instalado "os-prober" para el grub2_search de otros sistemas operativos.

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Por el tema de los arranques lo mejor sería tener una partición /boot que ronde en 1 GB de tamaño.
> 
> ...

 1 GB para la partición de arranque es exagerado para un uso normal. El manual Gentoo recomienda 128 MiB

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap2

----------

## natrix

Así es, incluso con 128 MB se puede estar sobrado. Un grub2 simple y limpio con 3 kernels diferentes no ocupa más de 70MB.

El consejo de 1GB no es mio sino que lo observe de una gente que con frecuencia probaban diferentes distros o diferentes núcleos para una misma distro: en el /boot habían instalado algunas herramientas y tenían un ISO de un liveCD (o algo equivalente) para poder arrancar la máquina desde ahí en caso de una urgencia. En ese momento me pareció interesante tener ese espacio disponible.

En mi PC tengo el /boot de 500 MB, tengo un splash, dos kernels (con sus initramfs) y dos backup de kernels y eso suma 100 MB.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues este comentario es una regresión en el tema, pero últimamente he buscado info sobre NixOS y la mayoría son buenos comentarios. Al parecer es un enfoque bastante útil para las distros compiladas por fuentes, denle una leída y denme sus impresiones, yo por mi parte, en cuanto tenga un tiempo la probaré (que será por finales de año).

http://nixos.org/

----------

